# Widget météo HS



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

De temps en temps, mon widget météo refuse de se mettre à jour (ville et donnée) ...
Si j'appuie dessus pour lancer l'application météo, elle m'affichera la bonne ville (la localisation change) et actualise les données. Une fois ressorti de l'application, le widget n'a pas bougé d'un poil ...
Je peux arriver à avoir la ville et le temps du soir précédant sur le widget et la ville et le temps actuel dans l'application. Avez-vous une idée pour résoudre ce problème à part changer d'application ?

Exemple ci-dessous où ça m'affiche toujours le temps de la veille :





Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Février 2018)

Vu que personne ne me répond ici, je suis passé en Apple Store.
C’est bien un bug de iOS, à voir si cela sera corrigé dans la prochaine version.


----------



## Ben5988 (26 Février 2018)

Merci le complément. De mon côté je suis comme toi depuis ios 11.2.5


----------

